# Questions About Rescue Adoption Process



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I was able to convince my husband that we should at least attempt to adopt THIS cutie boy named Joey, so this morning I submitted our application. According to all of the questions asked in the questionnaire, it sounds like we would be a perfect match for him (provided everything goes well when we meet him).

I have never submitted an application for a rescue dog before, so I have a few questions I'm wondering about until I hear back from them:

-First off, although not really important, does Joey look full Maltese to you? He was picked up as a stray, so no one knows for certain, but to me he doesn't look like a mix (other than needing some proper grooming products, lol)
-If the rescue group thinks we would be a good match for Joey, do they move forward right away with the adoption process, or do they wait for more applications to come in?
-On average, once the rescue group receives a good application, how long does the adoption process take?
-Are there any tips on socializing London with a new addition to the family? Do you think one or the other would be temporarily jealous, just like if we were to add a new human baby?

These are just a few questions I have, and I am only asking them here because I am SO anxious to hear back about Joey! He is estimated to be about the same age as London, too!

Thank you for any help!

Lisa*


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2008, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656407


> *I was able to convince my husband that we should at least attempt to adopt THIS cutie boy named Joey, so this morning I submitted our application. According to all of the questions asked in the questionnaire, it sounds like we would be a perfect match for him (provided everything goes well when we meet him).
> 
> I have never submitted an application for a rescue dog before, so I have a few questions I'm wondering about until I hear back from them:
> 
> ...


I think it varies from group to group. Good Luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It does vary. I submitted an app for KCee I think 1 day later I got a call from his foster. Then 2 days later I got an email  . I had put an application in about a year ago for a special needs Malt and it took about 2 weeks for them to email me back that they had turned me down :huh: and that was after I emailed them and asked what was going on. Good Luck with Joey!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I forgot he looks full breed to me from the picture and I just throw them into the mix and they quickly adapt I've been lucky.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 23 2008, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656412


> It does vary. I submitted an app for KCee I think 1 day later I got a call from his foster. Then 2 days later I got an email  . I had put an application in about a year ago for a special needs Malt and it took about 2 weeks for them to email me back that they had turned me down :huh: and that was after I emailed them and asked what was going on. Good Luck with Joey![/B]


*Psh! Who could turn YOU down for adopting a special needs Malt?! I mean, really, almost any SM member here would make a wonderful Malt parent, DUH! lol

I have my fingers crossed that things with Joey will work out wonderfully -- and I just love the name they gave him! lol*


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2008, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656407


> *I was able to convince my husband that we should at least attempt to adopt THIS cutie boy named Joey, so this morning I submitted our application. According to all of the questions asked in the questionnaire, it sounds like we would be a perfect match for him (provided everything goes well when we meet him).
> 
> I have never submitted an application for a rescue dog before, so I have a few questions I'm wondering about until I hear back from them:
> 
> ...



It definitely varies....i apllied for a long time to different ones 75% I would never hear anything back 25% to tell me the dog was placed in another home....one day i called one from petfinder and the told me to go in right away...I did and got Icy...but one thing ill tell you is to be very patient because it can be frustrating good luck


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Goodness, I'm so nervous now about hearing back from them! The person I have emailed back and forth a couple of times has responded back within 24 hours each time, so I'm hoping she will at least say something about my application. If I don't hear from her within the next day, I will email her again just to make sure she received my email with my application. 

I REALLY hope this all works out, but I know that if we do not get to adopt little Joey, he will still have a wonderful home.

rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2008, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656407


> *-If the rescue group thinks we would be a good match for Joey, do they move forward right away with the adoption process, or do they wait for more applications to come in?
> -On average, once the rescue group receives a good application, how long does the adoption process take?
> -Are there any tips on socializing London with a new addition to the family? Do you think one or the other would be temporarily jealous, just like if we were to add a new human baby?
> 
> ...


Lisa,

Every rescue group is run by just regular people who are in some cases, doing their rescue work as best they can, along with a regular paying job. In other cases, the rescue person may be retired. The fact is, there is no average rescue person or average rescue time.

In answer to your questions, it does us no good to hang on to dogs or take longer than needed with the adoption process. We can handle a limited number of dogs and so we like to get a dog placed ASAP just so we have space for any other furbutt needing rescue.

If you are interested in this dog, submit the application and then turn around and call the people and tell them you really want to adopt so and so and that you have submitted an application. Then give the rescue org and the mail man enough time for the application to get where it is going and then call them again to see that they have indeed gotten your app and that they are reviewing it.

You would be shocked the number of calls we get on a dog where the person ends the call by saying they are submitting an application, but then for some reason, we never get an application from them.

Likewise, don't be afraid to call to check on the status of your application but at the same time, please have a little patience and don't become an annoyance. I know sometimes it is a bit of a fine line to walk, but do the best you can.

Good luck and I hope you get him


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I just heard back from the rescue group! The woman I spoke to on the phone said on paper we look like we would be a good match for Joey, but that she had received quite a few inquiries on him.

She asked me a few questions about London, I asked her a few questions about Joey, and then she said she would like meet us & London Friday evening (tomorrow!) or Sunday!!!  I hope this is a good sign, and I hope London behaves herself and is friendly...LOL...she hasn't been around many dogs before.

Please keep your fingers crossed that we can provide Joey a wonderful home!*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Lisa, I see why you fell in love with him.

****fingers crossed******


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Joey is precious!!! I hope you get him, Lisa!!!! :Good luck:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:Good luck: 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

good luck he is a cutie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lisa, he is cute and I am crossing my fingers and toes!! Good luck tomorrow!!! Please keep us informed! :thmbup:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good luck Lisa! He's a doll and he'd have such a great home with you!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Luck, If she wants to meet you thats a good sign. He is a cutie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh that's great good luck!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we adopted demi on petfinder.com and had a very easy time -- i called and went down the next day with dexter and dee dee and she introduced us to everyone as georgie girls mom as that was her name and another lady came and was upset as she wanted her and the rescue lady said nope she is taken and that lady waited for 3 weeks for her so we felt very lucky they chose us but i have heard others have had a really hard time so i feel blessed ours went perfectly as we love her so much


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news and I sure hope you get him. He's a doll!!
Good Luck!
Jane


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK  - that boy is SCRUMPTIOUS :wub: . Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*So, just to keep everyone updated on the latest news:

I spoke with Claudia (the foster mom) yesterday evening, and we decided we would meet this Sunday at a neutral territory for both Joey & London. She said if everything goes well with that, we could possibly bring Joey home by the middle of next week! :yahoo: However, we wouldn't be bringing him home until Halloween night (Friday the 31st) or Saturday, November 1st. We would want to have a week to prepare for the new arrival, get a few BLUE things, etc. :Happy_Dance: 

It sounded like she really liked us, so I hope London behaves herself when we all meet, as she hasn't had much socialization with other dogs before. I hope she and Joey get along well! :hugging: *


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, I'm so glad someone from SM is going to try to adopt little Joey! I was just looking at him myself this morning. He's so cute. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's hoping London and the other dog have a good meeting!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Joey is a cutie! :wub: 
I hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

He's adorable! Keeping my fingers crossed everything works out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How exciting! I hope it's a great match! More fingers crossed for you--and toes and paws, too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
excited for you.

Special hugs :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

He has the sweetest little face! :wub: Good luck! I hope it works out for yall! :Good luck:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Praying that everything will go great today with the meet. I'll be patiently (NOT) waiting for an update!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope the meeting goes well today & London will soon have a brother to play with.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*We are getting ready to go meet Joey in 15 minutes -- I'm getting SO nervous, my stomach is in knots right now! 

I know that I need to be calm and cheerful for London so she doesn't sense panic, so I am going to start calming down now and think about how wonderful it could be for her to have a brother to play with. I'm sure once we get there I will be much more relaxed.

I hope it goes well -- It will all depend on whether or not London will tolerate him or not, so it's her decision! If things don't go well, I will still be just as happy with 1, as I would never get another dog without her accepting it.

I'll keep you all updated, and I am bringing a camera in case things go WELL! B) 

Thank you all for your kind words and support through this adventure!

Lisa, Husband Bret, & London*


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Good Luck, let us know as soon as you get back..I hope it all goes well rayer: rayer:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*WE'RE BACK!

Okay, so I am going to be completely honest about our meeting, list all pros and cons, etc, because I'm really not sure if Joey is the right dog for us.

We met in a public place, and when Joey & London got face to face, she grumbled a little and was VERY vocal (which I didn't mind). She kept barking loudly at him and he just wanted to play! I felt a little embarassed that he was so playful and London was so grumpy at first.

After a few minutes, we decided to all walk around to a grassy area. While walking to the grassy area, London warmed up a little bit and was trying to run to get to Joey who was walking ahead of us. As soon as she would get close, he would turn around to play with her, and she would lay down in a submissive stance and dribble (pee). I never thought of London as a submissive dog, but she definitely is.

After her laying down submissively a few times, we finally got to the grassy area, and it was covered in leaves. Both doggies played, chasing eachother around and attacking the leaves, but if Joey would run at London to chase her, she would again lay down submissively. Joey has a mouthing problem, and he will grab London's beard and tug (I can tell it's in a playful way, but sometimes I think he pulls too hard and that would be an issue we would have to do training on). I thought for sure London would nip at him for putting her muzzle in his mouth, but she just layed there while he did it. I can tell Joey is an alpha dog, and clearly, London is submissive.

He was beyond adorable (besides his horrible haircut, aka: SHAVED), and is 6lbs, but feels very solid -- London is 5.5lbs and feels light and hollow (lol) when you pick her up, but Joey feels solid like a rock. It seemed sort of weird to me. He loves to play, but the foster mom said she even has to tell him enough is enough when he plays with her Dachshunds too rough. I'm worried that London won't stand up for herself and let Joey know she doesn't want to play anymore, or that she will feel like she has been bumped out of her place in our family. Her needs are our #1 priority, and we wouldn't want to upset her.

I know she would be fine with a puppy, as she sort of "mothers" them and reacts differently. I had wanted to get a rescue or retired show dog, but I'm wondering if a puppy is the only way we can add to our family without rattling her cage too much.

What do you all think about our meeting, and do you think it's best for us to kindly decline Joey? The foster mom wanted us to have a "trial" period over next weekend for us to have Joey live with us to see what it would be like. I'm wondering if even that wouldn't be a good idea. I know London wouldn't accept a dog as her brother or sister right away, but she seemed SO overwhelmed today, I felt bad.

Please let me know your thoughts either way!

Lisa*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok wait put the brakes on there......Did she seem unhappy? Or was it more apprehension on your side? When Mia first met Cody she'd jump on my son's lap and Cody just wanted to play. She was submissive for a whole day. Then the real Mia came out....saying hey this is my house! Maybe you are reading to much into it. If she doesn't seem scared of him meaning running away and yelping then I would say it was fine. Mia is very submissive to the Pom next door Cody's GF she even lifts her leg to be smelled. KCee is pertified of her (the Pom) and runs away scared. Cody on the other hand just loves the Pom. Maybe it's your anticipaation of London taking the lead that has put you off. Maybe meeting at your house next were she has the upper hand? Mia was standoffish to KCee at the begininng and now thew get along great. All mine are "mouthy" and when one gets tired they let the other know it. Whatever you decide is fine but just think if it's your expectations or was London ok with him just a bit submissive since they just met?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> What do you all think about our meeting, and do you think it's best for us to kindly decline Joey[/B]


For them to have interacted and played, however tentative it was, tells me that they would get along just fine together.

I think that we all tend to try and assign human characteristics to these little guys... when in fact they have their own social order that they all pretty much understand (and we don't). We have had over 20 dogs through here in the last few years...and they have all gotten along fine.... and I am including Max in that who is the biggest grouch that you could imagine. Max has had "issues" with every rescue who has ever come though here.... He growls at them, he used to go face to face and fight with Snowy when she was pretty protective of her babies, but that is just Max and the way he is. In reality, they work it out just fine.

Go with whatever you want to do Lisa and do not read too much in to your observations of a single first meeting.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 26 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658096


> Ok wait put the brakes on there......Did she seem unhappy? Or was it more apprehension on your side? When Mia first met Cody she'd jump on my son's lap and Cody just wanted to play. She was submissive for a whole day. Then the real Mia came out....saying hey this is my house! Maybe you are reading to much into it. If she doesn't seem scared of him meaning running away and yelping then I would say it was fine. Mia is very submissive to the Pom next door Cody's GF she even lifts her leg to be smelled. KCee is pertified of her (the Pom) and runs away scared. Cody on the other hand just loves the Pom. Maybe it's your anticipaation of London taking the lead that has put you off. Maybe meeting at your house next were she has the upper hand? Mia was standoffish to KCee at the begininng and now thew get along great. All mine are "mouthy" and when one gets tired they let the other know it. Whatever you decide is fine but just think if it's your expectations or was London ok with him just a bit submissive since they just met?[/B]



I agree 1000%!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I could tell she was scared of him a few times, as she would tuck her tail and run away from Joey if he approached her...she didn't do this the entire time, but did do it a few times, so that worries me a little. At the end of the meeting, she didn't want to be near him at all, she kept standing away from him and would move away further if he got closer (I forgot to add that in my first post). Is that a bad sign, or just a sign that she had her fun and was done now? My husband doesn't want them to have to "work things out between them", he wants to make sure London is okay with this before we commit.*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

We got Wolfie as a puppy due to concerns about our other, only dog.

We tried rescue matches and SPCA matches for that dog and he wasn't crazy about any of the ones we met.

Wolfie and he took right to each other.

So, I totally understand your concerns.

A trial period would give you a better idea of the relationship they would have

but

you do what you feel is the right thing for you.

Right now.....Wolfie is an only dog (our other dog passed on) and I am sort of facing the same situation you are in. Wolfie is majorly submissive and I need a good match for him if I get one.

Never ending...... :huh:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Those are pretty normal responses for a situation like that - especially if you have a submissive dog . I will say in a pack , there is always going to be one alpha dominant dog ( eh , Princess Charlotte ) and the rest are usually grovlers . If you think a puppy plays less roughly , think again - lol . This morning Clementine spent a good twenty minutes dangling from her brothers chin . I think a trial is a great idea , so you can see how they respond in a more natural setting - especially if your dog is not socialized with other animals . Haircuts grow , if you saw how dreadful my Henry James looked you would have turned tail and run .  It is quite normal for males to be a little heavier  I like rescues , you get to see what they look like when they grow up . Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Oct 26 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658127


> We got Wolfie as a puppy due to concerns about our other, only dog.
> 
> We tried rescue matches and SPCA matches for that dog and he wasn't crazy about any of the ones we met.
> 
> ...


*I really appreciate your honesty about going through the same thing we are. I want to help a dog in need so bad, but at the same time, I need to make sure London's needs continue to be met as well. I am very confused and undecided at this point; I fear we may be in over our heads if we adopt Joey, but I feel like he needs a real chance first. We may have Joey over for a weekend sleepover to see how things go once they both settle down a bit...Although we might not. lol I don't know! My husband is supportive, but is leaving this all up to me because I'm the one home with London more so I can relate to her emotions and actions better.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sweetheart,

I completely understand your Mommy concerns. Honestly, I do. You sound just like me!! I would always say, whoever is home now, is the #1 priority.

When I had my son Flakey, he was 3, when we brought home Tina Marie....Do you wanna know what HIS reaction was? He stared me straight in the face in the living room, looked over at Tina Marie,
looked back right in my face, lifted his leg and PEEEEEED!!!! Honest to heaven. Then he ran under the bed and would not come out for three hours.

But then......his heart was CAPTURED!!! In our home, embarrased to say, but Flakey was the Alpha dog of me and my hubby....more then likely Flakey came from a puppy mill, so he did have special personality needs....but when it came to his fur sisters, guess what???? He was the submissive one, and took such good care of them. He loved them soooo much.

It does take a little while for them to work things out between them, could be hours, or just a day or so.

I would ask for another "meeting". Just to make sure.

I'm with you all the way though, and your are being a very good Mommy and thinking it all through.

Hugs for whatever your choice may be.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*You know, I think I owe it to Joey to give him and London a chance to get to know each other before making a decision. :hugging: 

He is trying so hard to make friends and London is just not as receptive because it's all so new to her (being with other dogs). I think we will try Joey out for a weekend to see how it goes. Worst case scenario -- it doesn't work out and Joey finds a different forever home. We would still look for possible rescue matches or save up for a puppy (I think I'd have enough money saved up on my own after 10 months). She's receptive to puppies, so I'm hoping she will give Joey a chance.

He WAS adorable, but he looks horrid after his "haircut". LOL ...You know what I mean! :smscare2: :smtease: Of course he's still cute, but he looks like a poodle! After seeing him shaved, I actually started to wonder if he had some poodle in him, but in the photo with longer hair he looks all Maltese...it could also just be bad breeding (which is likely).

The foster mom said she would start calling our references and then do a home inspection and would like us to have him for a weekend first, so we can all decide what's best for little Joey. I will just be waiting to hear from her.*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 26 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658177


> *You know, I think I owe it to Joey to give him and London a chance to get to know each other before making a decision*



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think that sounds like an excellent plan! 

Of course you humans will need to be the true Alphas and oversee their interactions. Joey may need to work off a little steam in other ways than playing with your girl. Playing with you, withy Toys, balls, taking a long walk or just running around the yard.  Then have a little "down time," just hanging out with you. 

Do you, or the rescue, have an extra crage or x-pen to use as needed?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (mss @ Oct 26 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658203


> I think that sounds like an excellent plan!
> 
> Of course you humans will need to be the true Alphas and oversee their interactions. Joey may need to work off a little steam in other ways than playing with your girl. Playing with you, withy Toys, balls, taking a long walk or just running around the yard.  Then have a little "down time," just hanging out with you.
> 
> Do you, or the rescue, have an extra crage or x-pen to use as needed?[/B]


*That's a great idea, to make sure he walks off some of his energy! We do have two crates -- London has a black wire crate that she sleeps in at night in our bedroom, and we also have a plastic airline crate that we keep in the office for her to snuggle in when she wants to. Joey is crate trained with a large wire crate, so we would probably have London sleep in the plastic crate (which she used to sleep in) while he's here.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 26 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658207


> QUOTE (mss @ Oct 26 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658203





> I think that sounds like an excellent plan!
> 
> Of course you humans will need to be the true Alphas and oversee their interactions. Joey may need to work off a little steam in other ways than playing with your girl. Playing with you, withy Toys, balls, taking a long walk or just running around the yard.  Then have a little "down time," just hanging out with you.
> 
> Do you, or the rescue, have an extra crage or x-pen to use as needed?[/B]


*That's a great idea, to make sure he walks off some of his energy! We do have two crates -- London has a black wire crate that she sleeps in at night in our bedroom, and we also have a plastic airline crate that we keep in the office for her to snuggle in when she wants to. Joey is crate trained with a large wire crate, so we would probably have London sleep in the plastic crate (which she used to sleep in) while he's here.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am so proud of you Lisa  For not only be such a good and concerned Mommy, but wanting to give little Joey, the best home possible.

Slow introductions really sound like they will work. They told us to bring Tina Marie in with Flakey at the same time to the house. You can even have leashes on both of them. You have your sweet London, on one, and your hubby have Joey on the other. Let then sniff and get to know each other.
You just warm my heart . It will be okay. You are taking it one step at a time and making all the best choices.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is my thoughts when we brought molly home those were the same issues we had.....although molly was a puppy.

She is submissive but.....she is a girl and in the dog world the boys usually lead the pack as the alpha.....Although in this pack I am the ALPHA. hehe.

Molly does that at times....and besides they are just getting to know each other. During the first Month Dusty wanted nothing to do with Molly....now he can do with out her too...but she loves him. Its a love hate relationship....but I think that is just the way the doggy world is. 

I wouldn't read to much into it.....molly tugs dusty by his fur on his chin and ears.....but the are just playing and I just let it be unless they cry.

Only you know what is best for your household and for London.

Getting Molly was the best for Dusty because although he may not admit it.....he has FUN with her. But I do let Dusty have his space from her every now and then...like just mommy and him time.

Daisy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Okay, I am letting everyone down here....

My husband and I had a change of heart -- we will not be adopting Joey.  It just didn't seem like a good enough match, and maybe he would fit in here nicely in the future, but just not right now.

We decided London needs some serious socialization before we add another Maltese to our family (puppy or adult). I want to make sure London is fully trained and socialized before we bring a new baby in our house.

I am making a new thread in the Training section of SM because I have a couple of new questions...

I'm sorry to everyone who I let down. It just didn't seem right to adopt at this time.

Lisa*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww, that's too bad he wasn't the match you hoped for. You made the desicion you think is best for all of you, so don't feel bad about it. You know London better then anyone else and you are the best suited to decide who will be a good match for her. Joey is darling and it sounded like there were a few families wanting him so I'm quite sure he'll still get a wonderful home. In the meantime, good luck with London's socialization! I know the right dog will come along when you are ready


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

You are not letting anyone down....you made the best decision for your family and joey.

I'm sure joey will find a forever home soon.  

Daisy


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

No need to apologize! It is your decision about what is right for your household.  
Joey is safe and it sounds like the rescue group will do a good job of finding him a home. So you're making an informed decision, and so will they. Nobody is letting anybody down.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 27 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658731


> *Okay, I am letting everyone down here....
> 
> My husband and I had a change of heart -- we will not be adopting Joey.  It just didn't seem like a good enough match, and maybe he would fit in here nicely in the future, but just not right now.
> 
> ...


You are definitely not letting anyone down. You have made a wise decision after much deliberation based on what is best for London and your family. My situation with introducing Annie to Sophie was a little different in that Annie was just spayed the day before she came home and was sick - so it was basically a gradual change to Sophie's routine and gave time for Sophie to adjust, but there were many times I questioned whether I had done the right thing by Sophie especially when she would give me a look that said "Mom, please make her leave me alone." Sophie is the queen of laid back and Annie is always on the go and is relentless when she wants to play with Sophie which is ALL the time. She still wakes up in the middle of the night wanting to play. 

I think it is a wonderful idea to work on socializing London more before adding another malt. The perfect second fluff will come along and you will be glad that you waited and so will London.

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LJ, 

Don't you dare feel bad. The worse thing any of us can do, is NOT think it all through.

You and your hubby made a responsible parent choice, and you know in your heart, it was the right one.

You listened to your instincts, and if you ignored them, God forbid, it did not go well.

You first concern was the right one!!!


----------

